# Frage zu Photoshop (Comiceffekt)



## Nazzzy (16. August 2007)

Hallo, bin abosulter Anfänger und nutze Photoshop Elements, 
wollte fragen ob mir vielleicht jemand erklären könnte, wie man den Effekt meines angehangenen Bildes umsetzen kann...
Ich hoffe ich bin mit der Frage hier richtig und danke schonmal im Vorraus.

LG Nazzzy


----------



## Dennis Schmidt (16. August 2007)

Hallo Nazzzy,

Tonwerttrennung und Ilustrator würde ich dir empfehlen. Und dazu findest du genug über die Suchfunktion.


Dennis 'desch' Schmidt


----------



## Philip Kurz (16. August 2007)

Ehrlich gesagt ist das pure Handarbeit.

Mit Filter wie "Farbpapier-Collage" oder der Tontrennung kann man sich jedoch dem Effekt wunderbar annähern bzw. das Ergebnis als Vorlage für einen anschließende Bearbeitung verwenden. Ich würde dir empfehlen einfach mal mit den Suchbegriffen "Vektor Stil", "Comic" etc. bei uns auf die Jagd zu gehen - da dürfte einiges dabei sein. Falls noch konkrete Fragen bestehen - immer her damit. 

Vielleicht hilft dir auch schon das legendäre Tutorial von Sven Stüber. Angelegt für Freehand vermittelt es doch den grundlegenden Gedanken hinter der Arbeitsweise.

http://www.vectorize.de/master.html (unter "Portfolio" > "Tutorial")

Grüße

Philip

/edit
... urgs, zu langsam.


----------



## Leola13 (16. August 2007)

Hai,

und noch ein Tut dazu : vectorportraits.com

Ciao Stefan

(Auf der Jagd nach der Million)


----------

